# Might be viewing cockapoo pups tonight!! How did you choose your pup from the litter?



## MrsS (Sep 24, 2012)

Ooooh......been in the cockapoo research stage for a while. And MIGHT be viewing our first cockapoo tonight!!

This could be taking it to the next stage....

Can I ask how did you choose your pup? Did you have a set colour and gender in mind? Did you go with that choice? Or did you end up changing your mind when you saw them?

We are looking for a chocolate boy. But the litter we're seeing also has a black girl and a champagne boy available.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I think it depends a bit on what age the litter is when you view them. We were the first to view the litter when they were 5 weeks old. At that early age you couldn't really tell their personality and they weren't really able to pick us either. 

I went wanting a white girl (there were 3 white and apricot girls and 2 white and black boys). There wasn't really any way to pick for the reasons stated above so in the end we went for the most different in colour of the three girls (Lolly was the most white) so that we could be sure when we returned we were getting the puppy we had picked. 

I'm sure others will tell you that their puppy picked them more than them picking the puppy.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Must admit we went looking for a chocolate girl and that's what we chose! I suppose I was blinkered to the others, but Polly is turning into a lovely little girl and we're very much looking forward to her coming home next weekend 

Hope you enjoy this evening - it's a very precious time seeing your puppy for the first time.

Toffin
x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I wanted the colour and *** that we got, although I would have had a choccy boy as second choice. We had the choice of 2 boys of a similar colour and went for the one that was more interested in us and much more lively - may have had an easier time if we hadn't!!(wouldn't change him though).


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

If you scroll to the bottom of this web page http://abfabcockapoo.wordpress.com/our-year-long-cockapoo-search/ you'll find a video of our first meeting with our puppy Saffi. 

As you'll see she was just so waggy we HAD to choose her! I tell people she chose us...


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

We had always wanted a boy (we had the name and everything) and we wanted a red and white coat. We went to view a litter 3 weeks ago that had 2 red and white boys in it, bingo, so I thought, we came out of there with a light brown and white girl! Picked by my partner. We pick her up this Saturday.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

We knew we wanted a boy so the breeder just brought the available boys into the living room. There were two boys out of the 5 who wouldn't leave me alone. One of which was Nacho. The decider was when he cuddled into me then went onto tearing Tom's (my partner) shoe laces to pieces. I knew from that point that he was mine and he was going to be a mummys boy!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I wanted a black tuxedo boy, and that's what I got! Have fun xx


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

I wanted a pup with a brown nose

We saw the litter at two weeks, 3 boys and 1 girl. My OH wanted a bitch, so that was it. Luckily she was very different having the patch over one eye and at that point we couldn't tell if she was a chocolate roan or not, but she is. We are soooo lucky.


----------



## MrsS (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for that. We're going to see them tonight  They are very young pups still so I doubt they will be at an age to choose us. The breeder was really helpful. We both agreed that this was a prospective viewing. We aren't expected to decide there and then. And equally he isn't promising that he'll be selling the pup to us. He quite rightly wants to meet us and go from there. Excited anyway!!!


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

I wanted a choc or apricot girl.When our breeder sent us the pictures I fell in love with one particular choc girl.We were third on the list and there were 3 choc girls.I knew there would be at least one left for us.When we went to view there were 2 chocolate girls including the one I fell in love with.Our daughter liked the other chocolate girl because she was chunky but my gut told me to go with the one I fell in love with.Fast forward and we have one chilled,gorgeous puppy ) Well here's hoping anyway 
XClare


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think that if you want a boy, you'll probably end up with a boy - the colour maybe not so important. Personally I like bitches and that was what we went to get. When we first went to see Kiki she was 5 weeks old. She waddled straight to my daughter and cuddled in. I liked a smaller balck and brown bitch, but my daughter was adamant that the all black bitch pup was for her. We paid the deposit on her choice and the following week went back to visit. Kiki again made a bee line for Lizzie, confirming our choice! She was one of 5 pups. They were all mostly black - 2 with white, 2 with brown and our all black girl.
The most important thing when seeing a litter is to be sure that you are happy with the breeder, how the pups are being raised and what the mum and other adult dogs there are like. Make sure you are happy with all of these and the health of the parents before letting yourself form an emotional attachment to any of the pups.
Have fun and good luck.


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

From experience, you'll probably be the one being chosen by the appropriate puppy! And I bet it's mutual! Works with kittens as well. When I went to see my now oldest Burmese cat as a kitten he had already been reserved for someone else, but when I turned up he wouldn't leave me alone and the one that hadn't been reserved didn't want to know me and vice versa.. so after well over an hour of trying and failing to bond with the 'proper' one, and Rolo and I being inseparable, the breeder said obviously we were meant to be and that was that!! If you click, it's brilliant!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper was just over a week old when we chose him. I wanted a black tuxedo boy and jasper has grown into the most gorgeous black tuxedo puppy! He's loving and funny and incredibly cute. The breeder was the decider for me though, she had puppies playing outside when we arrived and jasper's mummy was obviously a well loved lady, bless her. She was so calm and gentle natured! Good luck with choosing it is hard to decide when they are soo little x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

We didn't have much choice when it came to colour or *** as we went to view a litter of puppies where they were all golden coloured boys...

But same as a few other people have said on here... when it came to picking one, our puppy chose us! We walked in and he was the one who came rushing over to greet us (I know the books say don't get the dominant one..!) but my boyfriend immediately bent down and picked him up, and he started wagging his tiny tail! So cute! He was instantly taken!
He was a smidge smaller than his brothers so I wanted the chunky one! But when my boyfriend put our puppy on the floor he immediately made a bee-line for me to play with my cardigan. When his mum came in to visit, he was still more interested in us and after tiring him out playing for over an hour (breeder was lovely, very accomodating of us staying as long as we wanted to make our decision!), he fell asleep curled up in my hand and cried when I put him down...!
He also tried to follow us out the door when we left.. cue a heart-breaking wait to bring him home.. Only another week and a half to go..! Ish!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww fab, so glad you had a great puppy picking experience, it's so cute when they snuggle up and make squeaky noises! You will be so excited now, lots of lovely stuff out there to buy....have fun xxxxxx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

How did your viewing go?

I just knew I wanted a girl. The breeder sent me the picture of two girls and two boys. From the picture there was one in particular that I likes, but didn't know which *** it was.

When we arrived the breeder had both the girls in the kitchen and promptly put one of them in my arms (the one I had my eye one). She was sooo cuddly and calmer than her sister. 

We came home with her there and then. She's perfect


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

When we went to pick our first puppy, he was the one who woke up first from the litter and was put into our hands. I had had my eye on him anyway from the photos. However, sometimes, the one who is most wakeful and waggiest is sometimes the more dominant one of the litter......particularly if the same one comes across on a 2nd visit.....although also could have just woken up from a good sleep. This has turned out to be the case with Biscuit, who does like to be the alpha one when he plays with other dogs and I was told he was the one who was 'into everything' at the breeder's house, although has been a really easy puppy overall. I was mindful of this the second time round as two alphas could be less than harmonious together so I went for the more chilled, curled up pup....which was difficult as there was a waggy girl who was all over us..... and this has worked out perfect with my two. x


----------



## kiwi37uk (Aug 30, 2012)

Good luck mine comes home Saturday and she chose us. she came over to see me curled up on my lap and went to sleep  I wanted a white and black boy and got a black and white girl


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

With our second pup I was more open-minded about colour and wanted to choose by personality, also wanted a wavy/curly (not straight) cost due to family allergies ... so it was ideal that the litter were 5+ weeks old as their coat types and characters were clear to see.

Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I knew I wanted a blue roan boy and I chose Dexter just because I thought he was the most handsome! (I know I sound shallow!) Second time round I knew I wanted a choccy roan girl and Bonnie was just so pretty with such lovely markings I was smitten!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

We wanted an apricot girl (well I did) but went to Victorias knowing there were only black boys available, but wanted hubby to meet the breed. When we got there it was just one little black ball of fluff left. Lots of cuddles and then we left not intending to buy him, got home, had lunch, hubby had his siesta and when he woke he said shall we buy him? So I rang and asked Victoria and the rest is history. No choice, except yes or no, but we are smitten.


----------

